# My necron paint scheme



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Hihi im just starting necrons and i was thinking of a paint scheme to use I think i might use this one: http://oz.games-workshop.com/download/popup.htm?/games/40k/necrons/gettingstarted/images/4b.jpg with a few changes namely the shoulders would have a gold trim, the model would have heavy rusting, Bronze of the leg and arm joints and gold on the necron symbol on their chest. What do you think comments and critisicsms are welcome!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Well the plain scheme is boring, but with your additions it should turn out to be individual. I think a test model is a must! Good thing is that it is easy to paint k:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

i used to think the gunmetal scheme was cool...But now, just looking at it makes me shudder.

Color is key. i think most of the reason i didn't like my old sceme is because they were black/boltgun/red. The only part that stood out was the red, and that was just red gore. All looked very bland. Vibrant colors look really good on necrons. But they still need contrast. 

So keep that in mind.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

I also dislike the generic nercon scheme I prefer seeing more adventourous paint schemes, I painted a few up couple of months ago for a competiton that were as followes,Prime black, Thin layer of codex grey leaving the joints and piping still chaos black ( you maybe want to over them with a thinned chaos black to make it a more solid finish because this will be there main colour ( the codex grey layer doesnt have to be neat as we are just working up a foundation for the light grey colour, next a thin layer of astronomica grey ( make sure you thin this quite generously as foundation paints are a lot thicker than normal ones ) now mix 3 parts codex grey with one part skull white and paint a thin layer on ( you will have to do this twice or maybe even three times to get a nice solid flat finish ) then finally extreme highlights of skull white and highlights the black joints and piping with adeptus battlegrey. And there you have a great looking advanced armoured Necron. Hope this helps  JD


----------

